# Difference in Reparto Corse Frames



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

I have been looking at a million different frames over the past couple of months trying to decide which one to get. It looks like Bianchi is about the only thing that is still reasonable. However, looking at the Bianchi USA website, I have no idea which frame is the stiffest. They have them listed as follows:

1. 2006 Freccia Celeste - 450 N/mm2.
2. 2006 FG Lite Alu/Carbon - 650 N/mm2.
3. 2006 928 Carbon Lugged - 2.800 N/mm2.
4. 2006 Pinella - 1.400 N/mm2.

What do these numbers mean as far as stiffness is concerned?

Which frame would be best for me? While I used to race, most of my riding is done for fitness purposes now, with the possibility of some racing in the near future. I raced as a junior before going to college, and actually raced against Hincapie and Jonas Carney a couple of times. Couldn't beat either one of them.

I am not a big guy, 5' 9" and 150 lbs., but I have a pretty decent sprint and can climb rather well when in shape. My previous racing bike, which I have had for 20 years, is an Italian steel frame called a Denti and it has a Super Record groupo. That is how badly I am in need of a new road bike, but I want to get something I will enjoy. Since I am used to a steel frame, I am leaning toward the FG Lite as a decent compromise between all steel and all carbon.

Should I wait for Bianchi's 2007 lineup, or will they be much more expensive than the 2006 lineup? Money is a factor here or else I would have bought a Colnago because I wanted one 20 years ago. My brother got the Bianchi back then.

Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## us_wr (Feb 4, 2006)

I was waiting for someone else to repsond, but no one has so going to tell what little I know: The higher the number the more pressure it takes to make the frame deflect(modulus of elasticity), this doesn't mean it rides harsher in all instances (tensile strength) is the amount of pressure placed on and object before it breaks.


----------



## Corsaire (Jun 2, 2006)

FYI, I just ordered the Pinella '06, which is light for a steel frame and it has a nice blend
of plushness (steel sweet ride) and stiffness for performance. But then again I don't race, but I can be competitive and love going long distance, so this frmae I think will be perfect for me.
But if I were a racer I'd probably go with the FG Lite.
My 0.02
Corsaire :thumbsup: 






fabsroman said:


> I have been looking at a million different frames over the past couple of months trying to decide which one to get. It looks like Bianchi is about the only thing that is still reasonable. However, looking at the Bianchi USA website, I have no idea which frame is the stiffest. They have them listed as follows:
> 
> 1. 2006 Freccia Celeste - 450 N/mm2.
> 2. 2006 FG Lite Alu/Carbon - 650 N/mm2.
> ...


----------

